# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Σεμινάριο για τα Καναρίνια Χρώματος

## abscanary

Παραπέμπω σε ένα παλιό, αλλά καλό σεμινάριο του ΣΦΩΠ με θέμα τα καναρίνια χρώματος. Αξίζει τον κόπο:

http://www.sfop.gr/seminaria.html

----------

